# fireworks and dogs are bad mix



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Just a heads up ,

I used to specialize in fixing gun shy dogs and a lot of them were made that way with fireworks.
Dogs don't understand them there is no prey in front of them for them to connect the dots.

You can't control your neighbors.

My whole kennel spends this week in the house in a room with a stereo playing loud enough that any fireworks are blended into the sounds of the music...its the only practical solution I've come across.

The last thing you want to do is bring your dog to a fireworks display.

Just thought I would call this to your attention.

Have a good safe Holiday.


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

Bobm said:


> Just a heads up ,
> 
> I used to specialize in fixing gun shy dogs and a lot of them were made that way with fireworks.
> Dogs don't understand them there is no prey in front of them for them to connect the dots.
> ...


----------

